# Crimson Fists



## Stern Guard (May 29, 2011)

I would like to know if there are any other books out there with the crimson fists in them?
Any advice?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

They're in the Soul Drinkers Omnibus, I think Book #3 in there.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Rynn's World_ by Steve Parker is a SMB battle book about the Rynn's World Incident, although it isn't very good.
And there's the upcoming _The Madness Within_, an audiobook which is released in *August*.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Also a short story, "One Hate" I think it was called, in Heroes of the Space Maries by ADB.


----------



## Stern Guard (May 29, 2011)

im reading rynns world at the moment and i love it!!! nearly finished it though.

thanks for the advice so far guys.


----------

